# 450L : new version



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all

here the latest version of my 450L :
http://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3146ci8.jpg

and I decided to remake it, so here the new version, this version is more simple, but I prefere it, and you ?

description:
450L / 118G -> 150*50*60
lighting : 8*36W T8 (3 aquastar + 5 biolux)
heating : 2*300W (left / right)
filtration : Rena xp4 (1500L/h) + 600L/h
co2 : 60 bubbles / min
fertilization : french fertilization (iron + oligo-elements)





other views :


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, nice!


----------



## chippie (May 24, 2007)

what is oligo-elements


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice. really like the driftwood u picked coming out of the stems


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks all for your comments ^^



chippie said:


> what is oligo-elements


oups excuse me, I forgot to translate it in english, so it mean trace elements


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome as per usual, Hideki! I love the tight plant groupings. It's very seamless!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello, some news, it grows quitely ^^







Some videos HERE.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Hideki,

That's just great. Personally, I much more prefer new setup. Very awesome. The only thing I would rearrange is the visible branches of the driftwood and would add some more moss... 

Besides micro nutrients, what's about doses of N, P and K ferts?

Rgds,

Fikus


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks for your answers 

hum about the doses of NPK, I use a french fertilisation for outdoorplants wich contain all of these elements.

about the visible branche of the driftwood, the problem is that the moss don't grow in this tank, I didn't understand why ?


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Still do not get what is percentage of NPK besides micros, considering awesome plants growth you have in tank. If possible, it would be very useful for many of members, if you could be more specific regarding the meaning of french fertilisation. 

Thanks in advance and best rgds.

f


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

about the percentage of NPK : 2.1.2.

this fertilisation is for outdoor gardening ... it's use by many people in France in their tank (not only for aquascaping).


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello all !

since may this tank has been finished, so I show you the last pic.




Now a new version is in progress, a new post to come ^^


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

That looks fantastic well done.

What a nightmare pulling it down


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very awesome and lush growth of plants, I think isn't any room for the plants to propogate, time to rescape. Good fertilization and really inspire us, wish I can do like you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missewell (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice grouping of plants. I like how it is centered int he tank with the wood branched out from the tight planting. Very nice.


----------

